# Informationen zur CS-Serie



## NCphalon (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir eben mal die Produktseite zum CS550 angesehen und ähm ja, die ist wenig aussagekräftig. Es sind 4 "PCI Stecker" angegeben, was wohl für 2x 6+2-Pin PCIe stehen soll. Und die verlinkten Dokumente über Kabellängen und Spezifikationen enthalten die CS-Serie schlichtweg noch nicht. Die brauchbarsten Informationen (wenn sie denn stimmen aber davon gehe ich aus) liefert immer noch der Preisvergleich (in dem Falle Geizhals).

Das nur mal als Anmerkung eines etwas vor den Kopf gestoßenen potenziellen Neukunden


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Juli 2014)

Hi NCphalon,

die Webseite ist wie ich gerade sehe, leider nicht korrekt. Die Informationen werden angepasst.

Bei den PCI-E Anschlüssen handelt es sich um 2 an der Zahl und diese verfügen über 6+2 Pins.

Die Länge der Kabel ist wie folgt:

ATX 24P: 610mm (x1)
EPS/ATX12V(P4): 650mm (x1)
PCI-E: 750mm (x2)
SATA: 600mm; 700mm (x5)
4-Pin Molex: 750mm
Floppy: 100mm

Viele Grüße!


----------



## NCphalon (4. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Infos 

Wie sind eigentlich die Stecker auf die Stränge verteilt? Benötige nämlich 4x S-ATA vorne rechts für die Platten, einmal vorne oben (20-30cm von der nächsten Platte entfernt) für den DVD-Brenner und noch 1x Floppy für die Soundkarte (wobei die optional ist)


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Juli 2014)

Gerne. 

Die Kabel sehen wie folgt aus:
1x SATA+SATA+SATA (500+100+100mm)
1x SATA+SATA (500+100mm)

Der Floppy-Stecker ist ein Adapter von 4-Pin Molex auf den Floppy-Stecker. Dementsprechend musst du den 4-Pin Molex Kabelstrang auch verwenden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## NCphalon (10. Juli 2014)

Danke! Brauch dann wahrscheinlich einen Y-Adapter an dem 3er Kabel aber das sieht man eh net.


----------

